
Obama: NSA Must Reveal Bugs Like Heartbleed, Unless They Help the NSA - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/obama-zero-day/
======
scdlbx
Allowing vast portions of the internet to be vulnerable to an exploit that
leaks passwords and private keys seems like it is not in the interest of the
security of the nation.

------
cryoshon
Great, more of the same. They're really doing a great job of re-establishing
trust in the government after this major failure.

